
Search for Search Contest – build cool stuff, get featured on the Azure Blog - evboyle
https://azure.microsoft.com/en-us/blog/azure-search-search-for-search-contest/
======
evboyle
Contest organizer here. Really excited to kick this off! Will be happy to
answer questions.

